# Cats



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I know its probably been beat to death on here and people fight over kill them all/they could be a pet but... My gosh I see more cats than any other animal along the roads. Is this a bigger problem than I thought it was? What does the DNR say about this if anything?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a big problem in many States. The ODNR won't do anything because Cats are considered a Domestic Animal - and not Wildlife.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Do what needs to be done & don't broadcast it .............. they are absolutely over-populated & if they are in the woods, deal with it.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am by no means a cat lover...but in my opinion they arent tearing up crops or doing damage to the environment that I know of. Im not sure what you were implying with the post but I personally would never shoot anything that im not gonna eat or is not a direct threat to livestock/farming.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

wiki I agree with you. I actually see more dogs running lose in our area than cats. Does that mean I should start shooting dogs now? They, both cats and dogs have a right to live. 99.9% of the problem is idiots that just turn their pets lose because they are too stupid to try and find them a home. Maybe we should shot them instead of the animals. Does that make any sence? nope not at all but it actually makes as much as shooting a poor animal that is trying to survive. 
Some people need to just grow up and stop showing how low they really are. We both know that will never happen. I can only say I hope it's not your pet that someday get out and some A$$hole shoot it just because it happens to be in the woods when they are.
Yep, people never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

First off i want to say i would never shoot any domestic animal. But ferral cats are very bad on the environment, way worse than dogs. I read an article a while back my a wildlife biologist, ill try to find it and post it on here.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You're right Dale, some people never cease to amaze me either. 
I never said anything about shooting cats, you just assumed that's what I meant & made a very personal attack on me that's not appreciated at all and very unwarranted.
We have a ton of feral cats in our area , along with many "free roaming" cats and the cost on the *natural* wildlife is very high. They are "trying to survivve" as you put it, but the cats do not allow it, You can sting them with a sling shot or low powered BB gun or trap them & deliver them to the shelter or to their owner (if you know who that is), but they breed almost as fast as rodents.
I have a very interesting, informative research paper from the University of Wisconsin outlining the damage to wildlife by cats , if you'd like to read it. It's quite eye opening.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

DaleM said:


> They, both cats and dogs have a right to live. 99.9% of the problem is idiots that just turn their pets lose because they are too stupid to try and find them a home.


100% agree!! Never could pull the trigger on either one. Just can't lower myself to shooting someone's pet. Even if I don't like the owner.

T-180, without reading the research paper, I'll assume it points to damage on endangered warblers or something of that nature. Like Cooper's Hawks don't eat 1000% more of them. Should we shoot them? They are much more effective than some terrestrial predator.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

wiki21 said:


> I am by no means a cat lover...but in my opinion they arent tearing up crops or doing damage to the environment that I know of. Im not sure what you were implying with the post but I personally would never shoot anything that im not gonna eat or is not a direct threat to livestock/farming.


There is an article somewhere about feral cats and the animals they kill. If I remember correctly they are the number one killer of rabbits. I don't kill them myself, just saying the do cause problems..


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> 100% agree!! Never could pull the trigger on either one. Just can't lower myself to shooting someone's pet. Even if I don't like the owner.
> 
> T-180, without reading the research paper, I'll assume it points to damage on endangered warblers or something of that nature. Like Cooper's Hawks don't eat 1000% more of them. Should we shoot them? They are much more effective than some terrestrial predator.


Yes just warblers.. Just because you do not think they cause a problem does not make it true.
http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/science/2011/06/12/a-soft-furry-stone-cold-killer.html


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A friend that hunts with me was mentioning killing a dog or 2 that were in my woods while bow hunting,and they were neighbors dogs....I told him it would be the last time he was at my place, and asked how he would feel if someone shot one of his pets....It would be hard for me to control myself if someone shot my boy....but then he isn't running loose either...but still never would make it alright if he was  ....they were just having fun in the woods and when I yelled ran for home....dogs being dogs....now if they got aggressive toward me I might let a warning shot go....but that's hopefully all that would be needed....just saying


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Eric E said:


> Yes just warblers.. Just because you do not think they cause a problem does not make it true.
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/science/2011/06/12/a-soft-furry-stone-cold-killer.html





> A domestic cat startles a European starling in the King-Lincoln neighborhood east of Downtown. The bird escaped


Actually European starlings are an introduced pest. Kudos to the cat. Wish he would have got it!



> Birds aren't the only prey. A 2009 Ohio State University-Wildlife Center study of animals brought to the clinic found that, between May and October 2008, cats injured 161 birds, 163 rabbits, 25 squirrels, 13 chipmunks and four mice.


Someone took four injured mice in to treat. ???



> The loss of these birds is significant, McCormac said, because tropical migrants face a growing number of man-made threats, mostly habitat loss, along the lengthy routes they travel.





> Henslow's sparrows are a state and federal "species of concern," mostly because of habitat loss.


Common thought in these population declines! There is no arguing cats kill, however, most of these feral cats live in urban environments where they actually help control some pest species. Including the ones that were taken to OSU to waste state money.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

T-180 said:


> You're right Dale, some people never cease to amaze me either.
> I never said anything about shooting cats, you just assumed that's what I meant & made a very personal attack on me that's not appreciated at all and very unwarranted.
> We have a ton of feral cats in our area , along with many "free roaming" cats and the cost on the *natural* wildlife is very high. They are "trying to survivve" as you put it, but the cats do not allow it, You can sting them with a sling shot or low powered BB gun or trap them & deliver them to the shelter or to their owner (if you know who that is), but they breed almost as fast as rodents.
> I have a very interesting, informative research paper from the University of Wisconsin outlining the damage to wildlife by cats , if you'd like to read it. It's quite eye opening.


Not a personal attack at all. Don't read more into my post than there is. If I offended you by my post then you have a problem. NO where in my post did I point you or anyone else out. In fact my post had nothing to do with your post. I actually never read it to well. I just posted pure facts period. And yes people never cease to amaze me. If I have a problem with anyone I will PM them, my feelings. I don't play games, I'm to old, and to wise to do that.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well personally I dislike cats. Their piss marks their area and it stinks bad. I've had three grandchildren scratched by the poor little cats running loose that no one claims. They kill birds, rabbits and other animals for fun not food. The we ones in our area are breeding worse then guppys. Now these are 99% unclaimed cats that we would be glad to give any of you cat lovers free of charge. I don't kill pets if I can help it. So how many would you like? Because soon this whole area is going to start killing them if some havnt already. Want them just email me. If not don't tell me how wrong it is. If people really love theirs pets they don't let them run free to get killed by cars or any thing else. Again these are not occasionally pets getting loose.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

So, let me try to understand this Viper. You've hunted all over the state and coyotes are friendly, while house cats attack all the kids in the neighborhood. Is that what I'm to gather from your recent posts?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> So, let me try to understand this Viper. You've hunted all over the state and coyotes are friendly, while house cats attack all the kids in the neighborhood. Is that what I'm to gather from your recent posts?


Well I take it your smarter than that but I may be wrong as it seems your trying to be a smart ass! I never consider a wild animal friendly only a fool does. Does this mean it should be shot for fun,,no! I've hunted in quite a few states. Not just Ohio.Kids have a tendency to try and pet fuzzy little cats but not Coyotes. And when those cats aren't welcome than yes they are invaders as well. I Simply stated all you people who think its right to leave your fuzzy rodents roam my property ought to keep them home. Now here's your chance to back up your mouth and save some. But I'm sure you won't.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

But I get tired of people who run their mouth and don't back it up with their actions. If you love your pet then you should be concerned about it getting hit by cars,killed by dogs and other animals including people,or even catching diseases. Even a fool can sit around and say what they think but not try to help the situation. We have a lot of people around here like that. But we do have responsible owners who own pets and fence or keep home. I am well aware of animals running out the door or getting loose occasionally and I have returned quite a few. I have two house dogs now. I've had pets most my life. But I have always done every thing in my power to take good care of them. Including a cat my daughter talked me into. It was raised as a house cat and enjoyed life to an old age. Never ever running loose. I just ask the same from the rest of the pet owners.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

No, not just warblers. The research paper I have details a multi year study on the damage caused by cats and especially, all ground dwelling / nesting birds, including pheasants & quail. They are the number one predator of game birds as well as song birds, probably due to their sheer numbers advantage over the hawks & the fact that if they are unsuccessful hunting, they go home & eat / rest up while natural predators die or migrate. If people would confine their beloved pets, it would sure lesson the damage, but we all know there are a ton of people that simply let them roam wherever they want. It seems that the poor economy has resulted in many more cats & dogs being turned loose to fend for themselves.

DaleM, 
Sorry if I mis-read or misunderstood your post. It seemed aimed at my comments on "dealing with it" & I had seen posts on other such topics that get extremely personal & heated. I too am an old man & would much rather debate this in person than on line. There is a great deal of data out there about the damage caused by cats, but expecting everyone to take proper care of their animals will likely never happen. Maybe if people had to register their cats & get tags like dogs it would help.
T


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Viper, I'm just pulling your chain. I don't particularly like cats. My mother had a rescued house cat when I was young. And I've been a Lab owner most my life. 
I just can't pull the trigger on a cat or dog and it urks me that everybody is willing to shoot pets, but not coyotes.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Viper, I'm just pulling your chain. I don't particularly like cats. My mother had a rescued house cat when I was young. And I've been a Lab owner most my life.
> I just can't pull the trigger on a cat or dog and it urks me that everybody is willing to shoot pets, but not coyotes.


Ok well I apologize for coming off like that. My biggest problem is I'm a hunter but also love animals. I still find it hurtful killing a deer instead of watching. But its a matter of life. Im 58 years old. Things with me have been burnt in with time. There is so many so called groups to help animals when all they do is talk about it and make money. I have never Just killed a pet. Every animal takes a lot with me. But I am an adult and I can do what needs done. If you new me you'd know I don't just talk I react. I'm just getting tired of what I call slops. Who think they have special rights and entitlements. I don't just say things to hurt people. I don;t roll that way. But on the other hand I will tell you how I feel with out sugar coating it. I also have more respect for animals then most people. But I do hate cats! LOL


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

House cats are not part of the natural enviorment or food chain.
They got here like the round goby or zebra mussel. Florida is having the same problems except it with the snakes the people are letting loose because they cant care for them.
They raid more nesting sites than you then to believe.
Keep kitty at home where it belongs.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

No one will ever change anyone else's mind on this issue, it is just too complex. It is one reason the Humane Society of the United States can raise millions of dollars each year from hunters, farmers and pet owners while at the same time fighting all across the country trying to take away hunters rights to hunt, farmers from raising food animals and everyone's right to own a pet.

It is a very emotional issue mostly argued by people who give animals human characteristics and bond with animals as if they were human then transfer those emotions beyond their own pets to all animals. 
Then there are many people that consider animals just to be animals and they use them as assets such as guard dogs, food sources or aids in our daily lives.

Most people have traits of both which is when things get very complicated, like myself, I feed the birds and deer, stock and feed fish in my pond all for my own enjoyment and while I don't usually kill any of them I have no problem with people I allow to come and harvest deer, fish or rabbits from my property. 

On the other hand I get very upset if someone without permission does the same thing. I also get upset when domestic pets jump on my bird feeder for a quick meal or get into my trash and throw it all over the yard or herons kill my fish that are too big for them to eat.

Domestic pets also can bring desease with them which could endanger my own pet which is a small dog of no value other than a companion and friend. 

Each transgression has to be dealt with, maybe by just ignoring and excepting the problem, others by calling the police or filing charges others by notifying a pets owner and in extreme cases aplying the law of nature. 

I personally believe in using the least aggressive method to control a situation as possible but I will control it to an acceptable level of irratation.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I've Read/ heard enough!

Over the last 4 years I've lost 15-16 chickens, 3 turkeys, 7 ducks & one pet goose!
The same 2 (neighbors) dogs keep digging out of their fence, digging UNDER MY HEAVY DUTY FREEWAY TYPE FENCE just to kill my livestock!!! Had the cops over 3 times,,, THEY told me to do what I have to do!

Down hunting camp, Muskingum River, Stillwell Rd. there is a guy that HAD about 30 beagles & hounds. He uses some of them to run deer,,, uses the deer he poaches to feed the rest! I was behind his house 2 weeks ago and I personally witnessed the running of a deer and the shooting just before dark! I personally found 5 carcasses that the dogs were feeding on, on the adjacent farm where we hunt. 3 of us seen 3 of his dogs feeding on a freshly run down deer. My friend Tom was in his tree stand, bow hunting, 
and watched those same 3 dogs chasing an 8pt buck through the woods and 10 yrds from his stand!
Our farmer friend told us that this guy turned about 20 dogs loose to fend for themselves.
Those dogs are now all over the area, they're killing chickens, eating the eggs, stealing the farmers dog food, and one of our bow season deer, that we had hanging in a tree, had the hind quarters eaten by one of those hounds.

When one of my neighbors leaves for work, his garage door is left open about 10",,, just enough to let his 2 pet cats out for the day. They make a bee-line straight for my blue bird boxes that are on my fence posts. They WERE constantly trying to get to my banty chickens.
After I pitched a %#$#[email protected]!, he told me that they are just doing what mother nature intended for them to do!

The police officers that came to my house call,,, ASKED me to humainly dispose of them IF I COULD. *I TOTALLY AGREED!!*
WELL, THOSE 2 CATS ARE DEAD! 4 OF THOSE BEAGLES/ HOUNDS ARE DEAD!
AND MY OTHER NIEGHBOR PAID $500 IN RESTITUTIONS!!
I believe the LAW states that every pet MUST be kept on the owners property or on a leash if not. If those animals are NOT contained, they are considered ferral and SHOULD BE PUT DOWN. 

I do not want to spend any more of my time in court, so *I TOTALLY AGREE!!*


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

That is one sure way to keep your level of irratation at an exceptable level. You will get no complaint from me.


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I drop yotes and ferrel cats. Lucas county actually made it leagal to shoot cats that are not wearing a collar. If you love your cats put a collar on them. I don't really care what anyone thinks of me. I have seen a major drop in rabbit pops where ferrels roam. I don't think the cat has anymore purpose than a rat to be honest. Although yotes love a nice cat snack when it is available. Either way it goes I think they are both varmits that need control. As far as pet cats go, I won't shoot a pet. I would not like it if someone shot my bird dog and I would not want to shoot some poor kids cat. Oh, I like dogs but I think stray dogs should be shot to not taken to the pound. We have enough unwanted pets in the world and it wouldn't hurt to spey and nueture stupid owners and worthless pets. Ok boys open up, just don't be offended by my lack of responce because I believe what I believe.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont live in a rural area, i live in a subdivision. i must have 6-8 cats that roam my neighborhood and piss everywhere, and it stinks. i hunt a lot and i have only ever seen a handfull of cats in the woods, and have never shot one of them. now the ones in my yard that dont have a collar, i shoot them with a small air pistol in the butt. i cant stand cats and i shoot every yote i see. even if its out of range i will let an arrow fly. i had one yote come within 20 yards of my stand when i noticed he had a cat in his mouth. i gave him a stay of execution. that was the 1st and only yote i didnt try to kill


----------

